# R35 GTR Wanted



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Been in the forum for many years now, had a couple of R33 GTRs and also a R35 GTR. I’m in a position now to buy a R35 GTR again and I would much prefer a members car to the stuff on generic sites.

I am happy to buy during lockdown down as I live on the Isle of Man, so would require transporter to collect the car (no person to person contact). My budget is up to £29,000, I know this is on the lower side, so looking for a early model.

Please message me with anything you think might meet my criteria. Car must be in good working condition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you have any pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Car found now, thank you.


----------

